# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Matkakeskukset

## Jouni Seilonen

> Näyttää siltä, ettei tässä maassa joukkoliikenteen kanssa tekemisissä olevat ole kiinnostuneet joukkoliikenteen edistämisestä, vaan oman asemansa pönkittämisestä. Sen vuoksi meillä eivät matkakeskushankkeet etene, kun LA-liitto ja VR Oy haluavat asemansa mahdollismman kauas toisistaan, ettei vaan tule kiusausta muodostaa matkaketjua junasta ja bussista.


Täällä Oulussa on kuultu huhuja, että Kemin matkakeskushanke olisi kaatunut bussiyhtiö Veljekset Salmelan vastustukseen.  VR Kaukoliikenteen aikataulukirjasessa aikataulussa 30 kerrotaan juna-bussi-yhteyksistä Oulu-Kemi-Tornio.  Huomautuskirjaimilla on merkitty bussivuorot, jotka EIVÄT käy
Kemin rautatieasemalla.  Kuinka houkutteleva on matkaketju, jossa on Tornioon päästäkseen matkattava taksiautolla Kemin rautatieasemalta linja-autoasemalle?  Matka ei ole pitkä hyväkuntoiselle kävelijälle, mutta matkatavaroiden kanssa tai huonokuntoisena kulkevalle se on liianpitkä.

----------


## Miska

> Täällä Oulussa on kuultu huhuja, että Kemin matkakeskushanke olisi kaatunut bussiyhtiö Veljekset Salmelan vastustukseen.


Ihan samasta syystä on kaatunut moni muukin hanke. Esimerkiksi Tampereella ja Lahdessa päädyttiin paikallisten bussifirmojen ankaran lobbauksen päätteeksi asiakkaan näkökulmasta älyttömään hajautettuun malliin.

----------


## kemkim

> Kuinka houkutteleva on matkaketju, jossa on Tornioon päästäkseen matkattava taksiautolla Kemin rautatieasemalta linja-autoasemalle?  Matka ei ole pitkä hyväkuntoiselle kävelijälle, mutta matkatavaroiden kanssa tai huonokuntoisena kulkevalle se on liianpitkä.


Kuinka pitkä tuo matka on itse asiassa? Matka.fi sanoo, että rautatieasemalta linja-autoasemalle on 300 metriä. Kyllä sen huonokuntoisempikin kävelee, jos se noin lyhyt kerran on. Helsingissäkin on pitempi matka.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kuinka pitkä tuo matka on itse asiassa? Matka.fi sanoo, että rautatieasemalta linja-autoasemalle on 300 metriä. Kyllä sen huonokuntoisempikin kävelee, jos se noin lyhyt kerran on. Helsingissäkin on pitempi matka.



Matka on suurinpiirtein sen verran kuin matka.fi sanoo.  Se on kuitenkin ylämäkeä ja oman kokemukseni perusteella olen sitä mieltä, että painavien matkatavaroiden kanssa se on epämukavan pitkä.

Jos Kemiin tulee joskus matkakeskus, niin mielestäni se pitäisi rakentaa uudisrakennukseen rautatieaseman pohjoisen laituripolun luokse.  Kun rata muutama vuosi sitten sähköistettiin, siirrettiin välilaiturille kulku asemarakennuksen kohdalta ratapihan päihin.  Junat pysähtyvät yleensä raiteelle 1, mutta toisinaan asemalla on kaksi junaa yhtäaikaa.  Varsinkin talvella on tarvetta odotella sisätiloissa ja matka asemarakennuksesta välilaiturille on hankala.  Uudessa paikassa rakennus olisi myös lähempänä kaupungin kaupallista keskusta.  Pienessä kaupungissa tällaiset matkat eivät sinänsä ole kauhean pitkiä.

Muistikuvani mukaan Helsingissä voi matkustaa rautatieasemalta linja-autoasemalle metrolla.  Kemissä ei käytännössä ole taksille vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## Jussi

> Muistikuvani mukaan Helsingissä voi matkustaa rautatieasemalta linja-autoasemalle metrolla.  Kemissä ei käytännössä ole taksille vaihtoehtoa.


Toki metrolla tuon välin voi matkustaa, mutta ei taida kovin moni sitä vaihtoehtoa käyttää. Ensin pitäisi mennä rautatieasemalta kolmia rullaportaita alas, sitten odotella metroa 0-5 minuuttia, matkustaa sillä 1 minuutti, mennä rullaportaita ylös ja sitten vielä kaukoliikenteen busseille päästäkseen yhdet rullaportaat alas. Ja hintaa tälle matkalle tulee kertalipulla (joka pitää ostaa automaatista tai tilata kännykällä) kaksi euroa.
Toisaalta enpä usko että tuota väliä juuri kukaan taksillakaan menee.

Kävellen matka on todennäköisesti ajallisesti lyhempi ja varsinkin isojen kantamusten kanssa helpoompi kuin rullaportaissa seikkailu.

----------


## petteri

Kohta muuten  linja-autoasemalta pääsee rautatieasemalle ja päinvastoin myös seiskan ratikalla. Vaikka siinäkin pitää Kampin päässä vaihtaa tasoa.

----------


## kemkim

> Kohta muuten  linja-autoasemalta pääsee rautatieasemalle ja päinvastoin myös seiskan ratikalla. Vaikka siinäkin pitää Kampin päässä vaihtaa tasoa.


Tullaanko seiskan ratikka reitittämään Rautatieaseman kautta nykyisen Aleksanterinkadun sijaan? Ei sovi unohtaa myöskään bussia 55, joka kuljettaa rautatieaseman edestä Kampin keskukseen. Samoin 65A, 66A, 18. Jos ei halua tasoa vaihtaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tullaanko seiskan ratikka reitittämään Rautatieaseman kautta nykyisen Aleksanterinkadun sijaan?


Kampin ratikka tulee ajamaan reittiä Aleksi - Mikonkatu - Kaivokatu - Simonkatu - Annankatu - Urho Kekkosen katu - Fredrikinkatu - Arkadiankatu. Linjan nroa ei ole vielä vahvistettu.
Kampin ratikasta ja radan kehitysvaiheista on ollut paljon juttua mm. RAITIO-lehdessä. Kannattaa ryhtyä lehden lukijaksi jo tänään.  :Smile:

----------

